# المواصفات القياسيه للمقاطع الفولاذيه



## MAJED ALTMIMI (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .........​ 
اقدم لكم المواصافات القياسيه للمقاطع الفولاذه .... وهي تصنف كالتالي تبعاَ لأوجه الاستخدام​ 
بسم الله نبدأ​ 
L زاوية فولاذه متساوية الساقين , مستديرة الحواف , عرض الساق 80 ملم وسمكه 10ملم 
مجال المقاسات L 20 x 3 .... 250x24​ 
L زاوية فولاذيه غير متساوية الساقين ,مستديرة الحواف عرضا الساقين 100 ملم , 50 ملم 
وسمكها 10 ملم
مجال المقاسات L 30x20x3....250x90x16
ِ
L زاوية فولاذة متساوية الساقين , حادة الحواف , عرض الساق 24 ملم وسمكه 4 ملم​ 
T مقطع فولاذي بشكل T , مستدير الحواف , بارتفاع 80 ملم .
مجال المقاسات T B20.... T B140​ 
T مقطع فولاذي بشكل T ,عريض الشفة , مستدير الحواف , بارتفاع 50 ملم , وعرض شفة 100ملم 
مجال المقاسات T B30.... T B60​ 
مقطع ( كمرة ) ذو اسطح شفة داخليه مائله , بارتفاع 240 ملم
مجال المقاسات 600 .... 80​ 
مقطع ( كمرة ) عريض الشفة ذو اسطح داخليه مائلة , بارتفاع 120 ملم
مجال القياسات B100 .... B180​ 
مقطع ( كمرة ) عريض الشفة ذو اسطح داخليه متوازية , بارتفاع 220 ملم
مجال القياسات BE 100 .... PE 1000​ 
مقطع ( كمرة ) ذو اسطح شفتة متوازيه للمواصفات القياسيه الاروبيه الدولية رقم 19
مجال القياسات PE 80 .... PE 600​ 
خوصه فولاذية بعرض 40 ملم , وسمك 12 ملم 
مجال القياسات 10x5...150x60​ 
خوصه فولاذية عريضه , بعرض 200 ملم وسمك 10 ملم 
مجال القياسات 150x5...1250x60​ 
شريط فولاذ بعرض 70 ملم , وسمك 2 ملم
مجال المقاسات Bd 10x1 ...Bd 150X5​ 
قضيب فولاذ ( بار ) مستدير المقطع , مدلفن 
مجال المقاسات 220 ملم .... 5 ملم​ 
قضيب فولاذ ( بار ) مربع المقطع 
مجال المقاسات 150 ملم .... 5 ملم​ 
Z مقطع فولاذ بشكل حرف Z , بارتفاع 100 ملم
مجال المقاسات Z 30 .... Z 200​ 
مقطع ( كمرة ) مجري فولاذ بشكل حرف U , بارتفاع 200 ملم 
مجال المقاسات 400 .... 30​ 




دمـتــــم بـخــيــر​


----------



## عمراياد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا على المجهود الطيب

بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخ ماجد على المعلومات المفيدة وننتظر الاكثر


----------



## MAJED ALTMIMI (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ عمر 

مهندس علي


اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيف طاهر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر أخ ماجد ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## عباس سمير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## MAJED ALTMIMI (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم اخواني على المرور وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## خيرى محمد . (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن سؤال اخى ؟؟ فيما تستخدم المقاطع الفولاذيه ؟؟


----------



## MAJED ALTMIMI (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي خيري محمد مقاطع الفولاذ هي خامات الحديد ولها مقاطع ومقاسات معينه
واستخداماتها كثيره بشرط ان تستخدم مقطع الفولاذ الصحيح في مجال المقاسات

مثال : قضيب فولاذ مستدير المقطع مجال المقاسات من 5 ملم الي 220
وهذا المقطع غالبا ما يستخدم في مجال المخارط

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## shams steel (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررر أخ ماجد ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع*
والى الأمام​


----------



## mahmood70 (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب لكن اين الروابط


----------

